# Workplace health and safety checks covid-19



## odyssey06 (3 Aug 2020)

Noting that the State body inspecting workplaces to ensure they’re complying with Covid-19 guidance has issued *54 prohibition notices* in the last six weeks, where inspectors have noted a risk of serious personal injury to workers.

The Health and Safety Authority (HSA) has also* inspected over 1,500 workplaces in that time* and it is being urged to publish a report on what it’s found so far to give other workplaces examples of how to avoid the risk of Covid-19 spreading between staff and customers.









						State body that enforces Covid-19 guidelines in workplaces has issued 54 prohibition notices in last six weeks
					

Covid-19 inspectors from the HSA have inspected over 1,500 workplaces since mid-June.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Purple (4 Aug 2020)

We had a HSA inspection last week. She was very happy with our Covid19 protocols and infrastructure. Very reasonable and rational lady, constructive and not looking to find fault but help and advise.  In my experience that's the way they usually are. 
There is excellent guidance available from the HSA website and the NSAI.


----------

